# Vancouver Open Summer 2011



## Meep (Jul 15, 2011)

Vancouver Open Summer 2011 (VOS 2011) will take place on August 27th, 2011, at Central City mall.

Event list:
Magic
2x2x2 (3 rounds)
3x3x3 (3 rounds)
3x3x3 One-Handed (2 rounds)
3x3x3 Blindfolded
4x4x4
5x5x5
Square-1

More details can be found here.

Registration:
Closed

Schedule:
Here


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 15, 2011)

yay BLD


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 2, 2011)

Hai, I'm probably coming. :3
I'm in Vancouver earlier that week for something, and I can probably stay a little longer to catch the competition.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Aug 4, 2011)

Just a quick heads up...I'm about to drop an order for Cubesmith stickers. Any requests? And please don't request the really gross and ugly colours if you actually don't want it (in the case of ordering especially gross colours, I'll request for a 50% deposit to be paid via paypal).


----------



## timeless (Aug 4, 2011)

Toquinha1977 said:


> Just a quick heads up...I'm about to drop an order for Cubesmith stickers. Any requests? And please don't request the really gross and ugly colours if you actually don't want it (in the case of ordering especially gross colours, I'll request for a 50% deposit to be paid via paypal).


 
depends of shipping cost?


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 4, 2011)

free
or $2/people


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Aug 4, 2011)

timeless said:


> depends of shipping cost?


 
We don't have to worry about shipping. A small markup will be applied to cover the operating costs of putting on a competition, though. Bonus: we actually have quite a few stickers left over from last competition (2x2x2 --> 7x7x7, Sq-1), plus spare Magic strings, tubes of Maru lube, etc.


----------



## janelle (Aug 4, 2011)

Toquinha1977 said:


> We don't have to worry about shipping. A small markup will be applied to cover the operating costs of putting on a competition, though. Bonus: we actually have quite a few stickers left over from last competition (2x2x2 --> 7x7x7, *Sq-1*), plus spare Magic strings, tubes of Maru lube, etc.


 
What color scheme for the Sq-1 stickers?


----------



## Meep (Aug 4, 2011)

Movies Under the Stars August 27, 2011: Justin Bieber: Never Say Never

Afterparty, anyone?


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 5, 2011)

Will there be a cut-off for square-1? I guess you won't know what it'll be until just before the competition if there is one.

Also, how does blindfolded work? Like if I get a DNF on the first solve, I still get to try the next 2, right?


----------



## Meep (Aug 5, 2011)

Keroma12 said:


> Will there be a cut-off for square-1? I guess you won't know what it'll be until just before the competition if there is one.
> 
> Also, how does blindfolded work? Like if I get a DNF on the first solve, I still get to try the next 2, right?


 
It'll likely be a combined round of best of 2 (where you need a result under the cutoff time) then best of 3 (3rd solve, if you made cutoff).


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Aug 5, 2011)

janelle said:


> What color scheme for the Sq-1 stickers?



Standard green, BOY colour scheme (white opp yellow, long-side on green and blue).


----------



## janelle (Aug 9, 2011)

Toquinha1977 said:


> Standard green, BOY colour scheme (white opp yellow, long-side on green and blue).


 
Could you get a set of Japanese color scheme for me please? I need blue/green as top/bottom. A set of purple for 3x3 too please.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry, I sent the order on Sunday.


----------



## Meep (Aug 25, 2011)

Schedule is now up:

Here


----------



## timeless (Aug 26, 2011)

Meep said:


> Schedule is now up:
> 
> Here


 
could you add me to the fb group? thx


----------



## Samania (Aug 26, 2011)

ohnoes. I missed the registration D:


----------



## Meep (Aug 26, 2011)

Samania said:


> ohnoes. I missed the registration D:


 
You can still register at the door; it'll just be a bit more. ):


----------



## Samania (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh YAAAAYYY :3


----------



## Hays (Aug 26, 2011)

Toquinha1977 said:


> We don't have to worry about shipping. A small markup will be applied to cover the operating costs of putting on a competition, though. Bonus: we actually have quite a few stickers left over from last competition (2x2x2 --> 7x7x7, Sq-1), plus spare Magic strings, tubes of Maru lube, etc.


 
How much maru lube do you have? I need to get like 5 tubes of it.


----------



## timeless (Aug 26, 2011)

Hays said:


> How much maru lube do you have? I need to get like 5 tubes of it.


 
are u interested in differentil/shock oil? im only going to use a little, will sell the rest
going to buy some tomorrow


----------



## Hays (Aug 26, 2011)

timeless said:


> are u interested in differentil/shock oil? im only going to use a little, will sell the rest
> going to buy some tomorrow


 
Nope, Maru lube is the best. And I already have a bunch of Jig-a-loo if I need something that doesn't wear out.


----------



## timeless (Aug 26, 2011)

Hays said:


> Nope, Maru lube is the best. And I already have a bunch of Jig-a-loo if I need something that doesn't wear out.



could i buy some of your jig a loo? just need a bit for a couple cubes


----------



## tacgnol (Aug 26, 2011)

I really need to get a passport :<


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Aug 26, 2011)

timeless said:


> could i buy some of your jig a loo? just need a bit for a couple cubes


 
I don't know how one would determine appropriate compensation for use of a spray can of Jig-A-Loo. The costs are variable, and it's difficult to determine how much product is dispensed per second of holding down the spray nozzle. 

(I'll bring along mine and I'll let you use it)


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 28, 2011)

Did you know...

-the elevator didn't even finish F2L yet?


That's all I can think of off the top of my head. I'll write a crapload more later when I get home.


----------



## Hays (Aug 28, 2011)

Did you know...

-Meep needs to do an average of 10,000 on 3x3, like right now.
-Meep got 2 1:02 singles
-Meep's reduction on the second 1:02 was :46
-Meep's reduction on the first 1:02 was :44


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 28, 2011)

Just wanted to say that the competition was awesome.  
I did surprisingly well (almost three 12.xx averages, stupid +2...) and I NEVER do that well in competition. Also Finals were the most lolfinals ever. 

edit: Because it hasn't been mentioned yet: *Matthew Yep 14.32 square-one average NAR*
I have the last 4 solves on my camera, I'll send it to him later this week when I get home so he can upload it.


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 28, 2011)

Did you know...

-My judge for magic quit because I was taking too long
-Deciding who goes up against who in the finals is fun
-Scrambling cubes with different color schemes is annoying
-I've still never solved a magic


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Aug 28, 2011)

More DYKs:

-It's only possible to pronounce "Jacobus", "VanderGriend", and "LoPrete" properly after bungling it multiple times, and being corrected each time. At which point, the microphone will be handled over to someone, who will continue to bungle it multiple times. 
-To add further insult to injury after failing to make second round, a thick black marker was drawn right through my name to indicate where the cut off was. Must practice more.
-Sarah can recognize PLL cases from two sides, but cannot locate the bathroom when there are two signs pointing to it.
-Forte's hand will be famous.
-Sending money to the Catholic Church is a good incentive to quit smoking.


----------



## MatthewY (Aug 28, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Just wanted to say that the competition was awesome.
> I did surprisingly well (almost three 12.xx averages, stupid +2...) and I NEVER do that well in competition. Also Finals were the most lolfinals ever.
> 
> edit: Because it hasn't been mentioned yet: *Matthew Yep 14.32 square-one average NAR*
> I have the last 4 solves on my camera, I'll send it to him later this week when I get home so he can upload it.



You can upload my Square-1 solves on your channel if you want, I don't upload videos on mine.


----------



## janelle (Aug 28, 2011)

3x3x3 Finals





This took like two hours to upload -____-


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks Janelle! Nice angle, going for the RIGHT side view and all.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 28, 2011)

MatthewY said:


> You can upload my Square-1 solves on your channel if you want, I don't upload videos on mine.


 
what were the times?


----------



## MatthewY (Aug 28, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> what were the times?


 
I don't remember in detail, but they were 14 +2, 13, 13, 13, 15 I think. These scrambles were relatively easy, I wasn't expecting a Sub 15 average.

Edit: Times were 16.84, 13.44, 13.68, 13.78, 15.50


----------



## jazzthief81 (Aug 28, 2011)

Results are up:
http://worldcubeassociation.org/res...All+Results&competitionId=VancouverSummer2011


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 29, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Did you know...
> -the elevator didn't even finish F2L yet?


-the venue was a mall hallway that had a random window on the wall?
-on the other side of the window was a Winners?
-more specifically the lingerie section of Winners?
-there was a table in front of the window with two timing stations?
-these were the two timing stations used for 3x3x3 finals?
-there were people inside the Winners crowding around who were watching the finals through the window?
-like, there were 8 or so people all staring out of the window just standing there for 15 mins?
-there was a little boy at the window during square-1 and I tried to scare him?
-he did eventually get scared and run through the lingerie aisle?
-the 3x3x3 final pairs were "randomly computer generated"?
-"the random computer generator" was Justyn Houle who thought it'd be funny to pair me with Desie four times and call it a coincidence?
-"you know what else is tight" *stare* ?
-"you know what else is gummy...gummy worms!" ?
-Thomas likes brown bawls in his mouth?
-Forte=Mr. Hollywood?
-"IS THIS MIC ON?"?
-you could actually adjust the volume on the mic?
-the louder you are the more right you are?
-there were many Tim Hortons signs but finding the Tim Hortons was a challenge?
-I was freaking out because there were no recycling bins for paper in the food court and we had paper waste from Tim Hortons?
-me putting my hair in a ponytail while holding a blindfold and wearing a nametag and pajama bottoms in the public washroom must have been lol for the other people there?
-at the Subway Thomas was talking about his septum piercing and I asked "does it tickle your nostril?" and the people in the line around us were WTFing, not knowing the context?
-there was a small piercing jewelry shop that had ossim colourful labrets and industrial barbells, but none were in my size?
-Kevin Hays borrowed my 2x2x2 after I borrowed his at the Canadian Open?
-the V-cube 2 with maru lube is godly?
-I had a 2.61+2 2x2x2 single which was lol?
-Kevin Hays still loves pyraminx?
-...and maru lube, lots of it?
-Thomas got really excited when he saw that he placed 20th in the first 3x3x3 round since top 20 made the next round?
-it turned out that there was an error and he actually placed 21st?
-Kevin Matthews competed in magic for the first time without knowing how to solve it?
-like, he actually just bought one and was opening it at the timing station right before competing in it?
-he didn't even know what the solved state looked like?
-I was solving at the timing station beside Meep's during his second 5x5x5 single NAR, and when he got up and everyone was cheering I walked over still solving my 5x5x5 during an official solve to see what he got?
-during my last 5x5x5 solve I walked around because I was tired and felt like walking around?
-I did all of the edge pairing and most of the 3x3x3 stage during the two laps of venue that I walked? 
-I finally gave Desie some chocolate that I owed her from Toronto Open Fall 2008?
-when we were about to leave the venue I was lazy and just sat on the floor and Thomas tried to drag me by pulling on my backpack?
-he managed to drag me for a few meters?
-Vince prefers "Did You Nos" over "Did You Yeses"?
-team BLD and teamsolving with Thomas didn't go as well as I hoped, since he uses Roux and doesn't know most OLLs and PLLs?
-he likes all colours except yellow?
-Jameson has his own business cards?
-I managed to spill every kind of drink I had that day (water, Monster and orange juice) on my shirt?
-"the washroom is...on the ceiling?" ?
-MeepNAR!
-KeviNAR!
-NARtthew Yep!
-three ossim competitions in three ossim weekends in a row :3 ?
-that also meant three giant cans of Monster (with lids!)?
-PANcouver!


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Aug 29, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> -the venue was a mall hallway that had a random window on the wall?
> -Kevin Hays still loves pyraminx?
> -...and maru lube, lots of it?
> -three ossim competitions in three ossim weekends in a row :3 ?



Heck yeah. Thanks to Kevin, I've almost completely recouped my losses from buying all that crap specifically for Big Cubes BC 2012. Which arrived the day after Big Cubes BC 2012. Which I had to sell, on my own, without the backdrop of a competition, ever since Big Cubes BC 2012.

Thanks for coming out. Marginal improvements to my PBs aside, overall those past two weekends have probably done more to improve my cubing (in general) than learning all my PLLs.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 29, 2011)

look at your calendar


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 2, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> -Kevin Matthews competed in magic for the first time without knowing how to solve it?
> -like, he actually just bought one and was opening it at the timing station right before competing in it?
> -he didn't even know what the solved state looked like?


Videos:


----------



## janelle (Sep 2, 2011)

Did you know...
- I used other peoples’ puzzles for every event other than OH (I use a Mini C) and 5x5 (I don’t care about 5x5 XD)
- Midway through my 4x4 average the person I borrowed a 4x4 from had to use it so I had to find someone’s 4x4 to borrow?
- People kept leaving cubes with me and I just kept shoving them into my pocket?
- Someone actually recognized me for doing the 10,000 marathon thing? 
- Meep gets NAR and my partner for teamBLD just gives up and leaves in the middle of the solve? 
- I was wearing my regular clothes over my pajamas but it was too hot so I ended up taking my shirt and jeans off in the bathroom leaving me in my pajamas (shorts and a shirt) and no one seemed to notice?
- I wasn't the only person to wear pajamas to the competition.
- I get directions to the bathroom, but I still end up going the long way? 
- I then give the direction for the long way to bathroom to someone else?
- Canadians should have a cool name for their money?
- Sarah was able to recognize that I have a cube with a similar color scheme like hers? (lavender instead of purple and regular colors for the rest)
- “Do you say Z or Zed?” “Zed” “So do you pronounce ZZ as ZedZed?” 
- I actually placed in something for once?
- But it was for a puzzle that's pretty lame?
- But my parents still brag about it? 
- On the way back home my dad was basically telling me to have better lookahead but in non-cuber way? Did he get it from this? Who is that anyway? Thomas? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbHBwO2WjlQ&t=3m48s


----------

